# ‘Khaaaannnn!’ action figure



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You all know that _Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan_ is a favorite of mine. It seems I'm not the only one.

From *trekmovie.com*:


> Diamond T has announced in their 'E Spectrum' online newsletter the its first exclusive for Toys R' Us is none other than an Admiral Kirk 'Khaaaannnn!' 7" action figure.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

Facinating, Jim.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

xIsamuTM said:


> Facinating, Jim.


Beam me up. 

All kidding aside....as an admitted trekkie too....its remarkable that the longevity of loyal fans and continued product marketing has gone on to this date.

Very few things have this kind of "staying power".


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Just need the whole bridge crew, Scotty, and McCoy.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh man -- that is awesome!


----------

